

Django 1.0 beta 1 released - zain
http://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2008/aug/14/10-beta-1/

======
arthurk
This is great. A lot of big stuff has been merged into trunk recently
(filestorage-refactor, singals-refactor, geo-django).

I hope newcomments (django.contrib.comments based on newforms) will make it
before the 1.0 release.

